# radio plays with no key in ignition



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

danogg said:


> Not sure if this has been covered before but just noticed this on my Cruze. The radio will initially shut off when key is removed and driver door is opened but if you hit the power button, it will come on even if driver door open? Tried this again after leaving the car sitting all day and even after several hours, if I hit the power button the radio will come on with no key near the ignition. Is this normal for all Cruzes?


Normal operation.
It will operate for approximatly ten minutes and shut down.....press 'on' again for another ten minutes.

Rob


----------



## danogg (Nov 16, 2011)

Robby said:


> Normal operation.
> It will operate for approximatly ten minutes and shut down.....press 'on' again for another ten minutes.
> 
> Rob


Even after the car has been sitting all day?? Seems weird. It will even play if you open the door and shut it. Sounds like a battery drainer


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Doesn't matter how long its been parked, the on button will turn the system on for ten minutes......push again, turns off.
I can't speak for other manufacturers but all the Chevrolets with exception of the Spark and the G-Vans with base audio operate this way.

I imagine, if you kept turning it on for hours you could deplete the charge........
Stop by your dealer showroom and hop into a Cruze/Malibu/Camaro/new truck, they'll all work (if the battery isn't dead heh heh)

Rob


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, my 92 DeVille was this way, first time it happened, thought something was wrong with it. Just so accustomed to when I turn the ignition off, everything would go off. If I wanted to hear the radio, had an accessory position.

Is this a convenience item? Or is someone smoking crack?

Another inconvenience item in that Caddy, if you didn't close all four doors fully, the interior lights would stay on indefinitely. Didn't fully close one door doing an airport job and in the bright sun. With a 20 amp load the battery was dead after three hours. Had to call for help. This was before automatic shutdown, but didn't need that before when you removed the key, everything would shut down. Well except the head lamps, had to be awake for these.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

My Montana and Transport were this way as well.


----------



## danogg (Nov 16, 2011)

Robby said:


> Doesn't matter how long its been parked, the on button will turn the system on for ten minutes......push again, turns off.
> I can't speak for other manufacturers but all the Chevrolets with exception of the Spark and the G-Vans with base audio operate this way.
> 
> I imagine, if you kept turning it on for hours you could deplete the charge........
> ...


Tried it last night in my husband's 2013 Silverado and didn't come on like my Cruze


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I should have clarified.....the new Silverado....the one that was just introduced and now in the showroom.
I might add, my 08 Malibu LTZ is the same as my Cruze too.


Rob


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

My 2001 Astra did it - ran for 30 minutes.

My 1986 Nissan Skyline Silhouette did it - I think also for 30 minutes.

2003 Peugeot 307 did it - can't recall for how long.

1998 Mitsubishi Mirage did it - can't recall for how long.

199? Mitsubishi Magna did it - can't recall for how long.

It's not really that new a thing.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Robby said:


> Doesn't matter how long its been parked, the on button will turn the system on for ten minutes......push again, turns off.
> I can't speak for other manufacturers but all the Chevrolets with exception of the Spark and the G-Vans with base audio operate this way.


If I turn on my cruze radio with keys out of the ignition there is no 10 minute shut down. I only get that if I had the radio on with the engine and turned off the car.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Cell phone rang while I was pulling into the garage, answered it with that steering wheel button. Pull the phone out of my pocket, could hear the caller, switched off the ignition, got out of my Cruze and closed the door. Caller could not hear me, so I opened the door, radio was still on then the person could hear me.

Not thinking, said, have a problem now, give me a second and I will call you back. Hung up, closed the door, and called back. Then I could complete the conversation. Happened to my wife, she is smarter than me while receiving a call in the car, she switches off that bluetooth button without losing her call.

Something else that keeps the radio on after you close the door, using your cell phone.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

NickD said:


> Cell phone rang while I was pulling into the garage, answered it with that steering wheel button. Pull the phone out of my pocket, could hear the caller, switched off the ignition, got out of my Cruze and closed the door. Caller could not hear me, so I opened the door, radio was still on then the person could hear me.
> 
> Not thinking, said, have a problem now, give me a second and I will call you back. Hung up, closed the door, and called back. Then I could complete the conversation. Happened to my wife, she is smarter than me while receiving a call in the car, she switches off that bluetooth button without losing her call.
> 
> Something else that keeps the radio on after you close the door, using your cell phone.


Mine will do the same thing. On the flip side when you're on the phone and start your car it pairs and automatically switches to the car's hand's free calling system.


----------

